# Best way to kill a cow



## Tugboat1

Looks like I'll be buying some beef on the hoof. Whats the best and quickest way way to kill it ... shot placement, caliber, etc.? Anyone know any butchers in proximity to Gainesville that could process it?


----------



## Nicodemus

Can`t help you with a butcher, but I have killed a lot of steers and cows, with a 22 long rifle solid, just above dead center, between the eyes.


----------



## Milkman

I would be_* very sure*_ I had a way to load that beast on a truck or trailer before I shot it. Processors who shoot animals on site usually have a cable or similar device to drag an animal onto a truck.

When I used to kill my own beef I usually loaded them live and took them to the processor.

Do a google or 911 search for Palmers Meat Processing at Nicholson Ga they do everything from wild game to all type domestic animals


----------



## polaris30144

As has been said, a .22 LR is generally what a processor uses. If you don't have a front end loader or a good winch, don't shoot it yourself. A beef is a lot more work than a deer and most people can't do a deer. We used to butcher 4 beef and 8 hogs a year on the farm, 1 beef and 2 hogs for us and the rest we sold. My Grandfather was a butcher and we all learned how much work was involved.


----------



## Tugboat1

Thank you gentlemen. Got the loading figured out ( front end loader ) and even entertained butchering it myself. I've processed tons of deer but admittedly it's been a few years. .22 LR huh? I never would have guessed. Thanks again.


----------



## Tugboat1

At the risk of sounding like a complete Goober, a couple of questions:
Pistol or rifle and does it matter? Barrel against the head? Trying to achieve minimal suffering.


----------



## deerehauler

I would probablly make sure you have it in tight pen as to make sure you can get a good shot if you shoot it and so you dont get hurt. Most I have seen shot like someone else said right between the eyes.


----------



## polaris30144

Tugboat1 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a complete Goober, a couple of questions:
> Pistol or rifle and does it matter? Barrel against the head? Trying to achieve minimal suffering.



Here is a website that will answer all of your questions.

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G2208


----------



## Tugboat1

Much appreciated


----------



## Doyle

The idea behind using a small, weak bullet like a .22 is that you don't want the cow to die from the bullet wound.    Commercial processors use a stun bolt to the brain.  Same idea as a .22.  Once the deer is shot, you have less than a minute to get the rear legs chained to the hoist and the beast lifted up.   When the stun wears off, all heck breaks loose if you haven't got him hoisted up.

You want him still alive (but stunned) when he is hoisted so that you can slice his throat and let the still beating heart pump all the blood out (and there will be gallons of it).


----------



## buckey slayer

*beef*

I just couldn't help myself, I know times are hard right now and funds are tight but are these cows yours? Lot of work doing it yourself, i would think about a get it done for me but thats just me.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Commercial processors use a stun bolt to the brain.




As anyone who has seen No Country for Old Men Knows.

Going back to the original post, do abattoirs accept animals that are already dead?


----------



## SGADawg

If you are not going to process it yourself, you need to check with the processor. I am not positive about custom processors, but commercial beef kill operations are not allowed to process an animal that can't walk into the slaughterhouse under its own power.  They may not be allowed to process it if it's already dead.  I'm not sure of this, they  obviously can process a dead deer.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Make sure they will take it already killed.  Most won't


----------



## Doyle

On a TV program I saw a mobile processor.  This one had a trailer setup as a complete butcher shop (insulated, air conditioned, cutting tables, etc.).   He went around and serviced the farms and ranches that wanted their own beef for the freezer.   Maybe there is one like that in your area.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

The processer here close to me can not take anything already dead except wild game. Better check with yours.


----------



## Wild Turkey

usda rules say cow has to me delivered to the processor live and be in quarantine for several days before killed to avoid diseased cows tainting up the place.


----------



## lagrangedave

What are you feeding it out on ?


----------



## Tugboat1

Thanks for the input. The plan is developing. I've bartered partial payment of some work I'm doing for a black angus bovine. Contacted some processors and found two that would be willing to accept a DOA beef on the hoof, but not during hot weather. Working on arrangement with a neighbor to pasture it with his herd until fall to fatten it up and then decide to pay to have it processed or tackle it myself. A friend of a friend of a friend reportedly will come to my place and set up a band saw, etc. although this has not been confirmed. At least now I will know what to shoot it with and where should the need arise. Never done such and appreciate the neighborly advice. And yes, times are hard right now and funds are tight and if I can manage a freezer full of beef for, say two bucks a pound or thereabouts, I'm gonna jump.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Call Vernon Dorminney at (706) 384-5509.  He's in Carnesville (Exit 164 off of I-85N) and can tell you everything that you need to do.  He processes domestic beef and hogs as well as deer and wild hogs.  He might even pick up the live beef and take care of the slaughter for you.  His prices on deer are very reasonable.  I would assume his other prices would be as well.


----------



## marknga

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Call Vernon Dorminney at (706) 384-5509.  He's in Carnesville (Exit 164 off of I-85N) and can tell you everything that you need to do.  He processes domestic beef and hogs as well as deer and wild hogs.  He might even pick up the live beef and take care of the slaughter for you.  His prices on deer are very reasonable.  I would assume his other prices would be as well.



PLUS 1

Don't know about beef but he is the best deer processor I know. First class facilities and product delivered.


----------



## Throwback

We always take ours to the butcher and he kills it. There is another we haven't used that will do on site kill. 

I'd get with them and let them do it personally. 


T


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Well, I've helped butcher a beef, and that was a farmer that was set up to do one or two a year for personal use.

It also was in Pennsylvania, where all you had to do to chill the beef was set it outside.

Unless you have the equipment to cleanly butcher it, and chill and freeze it, there is no way I'd do one on my own.  You just don't know what a big lump a dead cow is until you have to move and pick up one.


----------



## Tugboat1

Good advice all. Much obliged. After standing next to the beast today at est. 450 - 500 I kinda chuckled at myself for thinking DIY two or three months from now .... Nah, don't think so. 400 - 450 maybe.

"You just don't know what a big lump a dead cow is until you have to move and pick up one. "

This statement produced a vivid visual and made me laugh to boot! Guess I'll be factoring in the cost of processing. Thanks fellas.


----------



## JD

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Call Vernon Dorminney at (706) 384-5509.  He's in Carnesville (Exit 164 off of I-85N) and can tell you everything that you need to do.  He processes domestic beef and hogs as well as deer and wild hogs.  He might even pick up the live beef and take care of the slaughter for you.  His prices on deer are very reasonable.  I would assume his other prices would be as well.





marknga said:


> PLUS 1
> 
> Don't know about beef but he is the best deer processor I know. First class facilities and product delivered.



x3

He just recently built a new cooler for hanging beef and the last time I was up there he was splitting whole ones in half. He would probably be able to age it for you like he does the deer which makes a world of difference.


----------



## trckdrvr

crazy thing was the look that beef had on his face after the .22 bullet shot through his brain.
The butcher would walk up and put a .22 pistol between his eyes and pull the trigger...and bang!...the cow would just look at you for a second..2.. and then just hit the ground dead!


----------



## Spotlite

payt the $25 kill fee and let the butcher do it. if they are usda inspected, i dont think they will take a doa cow.


----------



## rayjay

I helped kill one cow that my employer was about to butcher. He clamped a pair of channel locks up the cow's nostrils and said hold these tight. I grabbed ahold and he took a sledge hammer and whacked that cow just above the eyes. DRT.

That was pretty shocking to a city boy


----------

